# October fest dance!



## Ronni (Oct 6, 2019)

Fun night at my dance studio. I don’t own a Dirndl but I have a fun tee shirt that makes
It look like I do . And of course it’s paired with my signature tutu!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

Love it! All you need is a stein.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)




----------

